

Simple Form now has the ability to configure a reply to and change subject/body - minhajuddin
http://blog.cosmicvent.com/getsimpleform-com/simple-form-now-has-the-ability-to-configure-a-reply-to-address-and-use-templates-for-subject-and-body

======
amairhussain
Great!!!

